# uppumah for lunch or dinner



## haja (Aug 2, 2017)

hi, I like to introduce uppumah for lunch or dinner which is cheap n you don't feel hungry for long time
just add hot water n stir and it is ready to eat. it is just a flour with spices. I don;t think you will run away from the taste,
good for camping. cheap,light ,easy to carry. each packet can be eaten 2 time for single.
to better taste put a spoon of oil,put a spoon of cumin,fennel seed, 1 onion n 3 dry chili. after fry for 4 min add water/
when the water boil, close the fire and add uppumah flour .not to much this the tricky part.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

What is the shelf life? Is the flavor beef or chicken broth......spicey? I do like visiting markets that import international foods.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Found it on the innerwebs and looks interesting with the different recipes. Going to give it a try. I do use my dehydrator to make my seasoning packets for winter soups and ramen noodles.


----------



## haja (Aug 2, 2017)

it has no chicken or meat flavour n all indian food are like that.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

haja said:


> hi, I like to introduce uppumah for lunch or dinner which is cheap n you don't feel hungry for long time
> just add hot water n stir and it is ready to eat. it is just a flour with spices. I don;t think you will run away from the taste,
> good for camping. cheap,light ,easy to carry. each packet can be eaten 2 time for single.
> to better taste put a spoon of oil,put a spoon of cumin,fennel seed, 1 onion n 3 dry chili. after fry for 4 min add water/
> ...


Thanks. Do you have a link? Can't find it on Amazon hard to believe, I know. How much does it cost, where do you buy it online?


----------



## haja (Aug 2, 2017)

the uppumah is siting in my kitchen for more than a year. you can order from India.
in my country, all indian shop is selling for $1. at one time I was crazy eating it.
now slow down on it due to laziness preparing it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

haja said:


> the uppumah is siting in my kitchen for more than a year. you can order from India.
> in my country, all indian shop is selling for $1. at one time I was crazy eating it.
> now slow down on it due to laziness preparing it.


No link though? Looks interesting, however I just don't think we can get it in the states at this time.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Annie said:


> No link though? Looks interesting, however I just don't think we can get it in the states at this time.


Ha ha, Annie just go to Edison,nj
There more Indians there than in Calcutta!


----------



## haja (Aug 2, 2017)

just google for uppumah ,you will get tons of info. some are spell differently.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

haja said:


> just google for uppumah ,you will get tons of info. some are spell differently.


I only found recipe's, not packaged.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I believe we have an Indian store in town. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## haja (Aug 2, 2017)

inceptor said:


> I only found recipe's, not packaged.


the photo I upload is from the net.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Per Joe Biden, if you have a Dunkin Donuts near by, then there's an a Paki-Indian store also!
Interesting side bar, the 2 countries are lifelong enemies, religious reasons, yet their food is sold on Pakistani- Indian grocery stores
And both countries use their water ways for bathing, drinking and toileting!
sure seems to me once again, that Goat humping Mohammad, got his Hand in the crapper, again.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Ha ha, Annie just go to Edison,nj
> There more Indians there than in Calcutta!


Holy cow! (bad joke, I know) U. Cake, did anyone ever tell you are _so_ smart? I did a search and got about 15 hits. Hah! Should I check it out?

Edison has never been on my bucket list. All you can see of Edison from 78 east bound is one big row of smokestacks.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Here's a recipe to make it yourself

https://mytamilkitchen.com/2016/07/12/uppumma/

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Or buy from amazon

https://www.amazon.com/MTR-Upma-Instant-7-04-Ounce-Pouches/dp/B000MIR7ME

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

haja said:


> the photo I upload is from the net.


Yes from a store called Tesco. They are in India. Shipping/import fees would be high IF you can import it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Or buy from amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/MTR-Upma-Instant-7-04-Ounce-Pouches/dp/B000MIR7ME
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


Thanks, that's what I was looking for. The Google search I ran didn't pick up on this.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well there is some kinda weird ethnic store right next to the pool hall. I will see if they have this stuff on Tuesday pool tournament day. Know they have stuff muslims like to eat. Lot of soul brothers go in and out. Thinking maybe they prob dealing in illegal food stamps some way or another.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Okay, I found something a little more local than Edison @Urinal Cake. See if i can get a better deal than what's on Amazon, @fangfarrier. I'll try to check it out this week if I can, and get back.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Here's a recipe to make it yourself
> 
> https://mytamilkitchen.com/2016/07/12/uppumma/
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


Err, that's a lot of ingredients....Is it worth it? _I dunno._


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> Err, that's a lot of ingredients....Is it worth it? _I dunno._


Kinda what I was thinking.


----------

